# Foundation equivalencies NW20?



## arielle123 (May 3, 2009)

Forgive me if there's already a thread on this, I couldn't find one besides the foundation chart, and I'm looking for peoples' direct experiences.

Anybody who's a NW20 could you let me know what other foundation colors work for you? High end, drugstore, anything would be great. I'm having the hardest time figuring out what color I should be wearing and I'm not a fan of MAC foundations.

So please if you wear NW20 please let me know what other colors/brands you wear/have worn.

Thanks!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (May 3, 2009)

any drugstore foundation that is the lightest and is called ivory usually works for me


----------



## Little Addict (May 3, 2009)

I don't have an exact nw-[insert number here] but I'm pretty close to nw20 and use loreal bare naturale in soft ivory


----------



## AliVix1 (May 3, 2009)

maybe try buff in revlon colorstay


----------



## HeatherAnn (May 4, 2009)

Smashbox Healthy FX Hi-Def in L1
MUFE hi def in 118


----------

